
Ask HN: GitHub alternatives? (except for Gitlab and Bitbucket) - spiderjako22
I was thinking about Gitea and GitKraken. Any other alternatives you&#x27;ve used that you can recommend?
======
jamesponddotco
If you want to follow the workflow used with Github, Gitlab, and others, it is
hard to beat Gitea. Heck, I like it so much that I even posted bounties for a
few features.

If you set it up correctly, maintenance is low, and resource usage on the
server is slim. Quite the apposite of Gitlab, for example.

However, after using SourceHut[1] for the last couple of months, I am
convinced that their workflow is superior, and highly recommend using it.
Using git send-mail is a joy compared to pull requests, and not having to
enable JS for everything, even more so.

I am currently using their hosted version, but looking to self-host it for my
company.

[1] [https://sourcehut.org/](https://sourcehut.org/)

~~~
spiderjako22
Thanks, I'll check it out :)

------
maxmalysh
cgit

Example:
[https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/lin...](https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git)

~~~
spiderjako22
Got it, thanks

